

Never Anger Your Web Developer (Check The Source) - janesvilleseo
http://www.claridgeproducts.com/

======
mrpopular
Looks more like "Check that one developer at the company you're using hasn't
angered another and decided that the most professional way to deal with this
problem is to wax-childlike in your publicly available code" to me...

Whatever jimbob did wrong pales in comparison to that, IMHO.

Jimbob needs a lesson in the way he is expected to decide upon specifications
before coding; Whoever wrote that in client's code needs to take a bruised
arse down to the back of the queue at the local unemployment office.

